# Can weed be good with no crystals?



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2014)

I need your help community. I got MJ threw the MMAR it's the top strain bosts about 19% THC. But it's Hay!! No crystals no smell  and can smoke a gram to myself and not feel stoned. It's ****. 

The grower keeps dodging me etc telling me no one else complains etc.

Isn't strong smelling bud with tons of crystals top shelve bud?

It's sad I get better relief from the street. I'm trying to go legit but being sold **** then not having my questions answerd is pissing me off big time . Every time I call they tell me they can't answer my question and no there can *** .

What would you do?
If I get to talk to the grower what should I ask?
Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2014)

What is the MMAR?

Yeah, you have to have resin to be good.  Some great strains do not give off much odor though--so it doesn't have to smell good, but you do need trichs or you have no THC.

This is just another reason to get good genetics from a reputable breeder.  It is so frustrating to put as much time, work, and love into growing something for 4 months and having nothing in the end.

With knowing absolutely nothing about the grower, it is hard to even guess what questions might be pertinent.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2014)

THG
The grower is
www.mettrum.com

You can go onto there site and look at there products. The strain in question is the Red No1 . I was told in the only person to complain about it.

The MMAR is the Goverment program to sell Weed. April first we lost the right to grow it legal and must buy from Goverment who sells **** then ignores you for days and won't resolve the problem


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 2, 2014)

No one else has input?
If you where forced to stop growing and told to buy **** what would you say to them?

Anyone look at there product?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2014)

I live in a state that has no legal cannabis.  Period.  Many do what I do--they grow stealth in a closet, tent, or space they have made up for that purpose.  It irritates me that everyone everywhere cannot have legal access to good inexpensive cannabis or be given the right to grow their own.  I may not live that long....


----------



## sawhse (May 2, 2014)

Yea I would be upset as well. I would grow my own and take the chance. Like thg said it suck people can't get what they need at a good price!


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

It really sux. I guess i would go all rogue and grow anyway. It doesn't look like they are going to back up their 17 % claim.. It is all **, i fear.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2014)

What horribly generic website.

red no1 blue no 3 wth are those?!?

Go sub-radar and grow your own, it's the only way to get proper cannabis.


----------



## kaotik (May 2, 2014)

you weren't forced to stop.. i posted a link for you in another thread (why i'm mr invisible though i guess  )
april 1st was supposed to be the start of this horrible new system, but it's all tied up in courts ATM from patients fighting it (knowing problems like this are going to be rampant in the MMPR system *MMAR was the better home-grow system you were under BTW )


> Lawyer John Conroy won a Federal Court injunction last month that allows users to continue growing their own pot until a wider constitutional challenge of the regulations is heard  a ruling Health Canada says it plans to appeal.


here's a link straight from health canada;
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/index-eng.php
and another from the lawyer;
http://www.johnconroy.com/pdf/March-24-2014.pdf

.. sorry to sound blunt, but if you continue to support this ridiculously flawed system, you've got nobody to complain to.


i guess if you stopped prior to sep 2013, you'll be an outlaw. other than that; you're good from what i understand.
and i admit it's troubling knowing health canada wanted to turn you in to police.. but i really would not expect anyone who was under the MMAR to be busted and locked up until this court decision goes through anyway.

i must admit i'm glad i stayed underground this whole time though


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 2, 2014)

It's sad I can't grow this plant that I need but my career is one that can't have a criminal record for. So till I can be legal I must sadly use this Right 

I am just showing the rest how brutal this is and how sad the government has made this. I went from producing my own mess legally to my Lic being up and not able to re new so I tryed this route and I got ****.

So I call Custumer service to resolve my issue and I'm told that I'm the only one complaining and they will call me back later. Never did so I call back next day ask to speak to a manager . I'm told that no manager is onsite I LOL right on the phone and say ok. So tells me someone will call me back. I tell her I have heard that before no one will she says oh yes sir 100%. .....no one calls. The next day I call and demand a manager. The whole time keeping my cool and just laughing at the outright lies etc. So on the third day after I demand a manger they say she will call me in 10 min . She did,,she didn't do anything except tell me she would call me back with a resolution it's 5 pm . I spoke with her at 10 Am. How much do you wanna bet it was the first lying girls co worker just calling to bail her out? Doesn't a manager resolve the issue on the spot? Not very professional at all and how Covient it's now the weekend and they are closed. 

I feel like just placing a complaint with the governing body I tryed to play nice. I offerd to buy non **** at a one time discount price but the manager has to call me back right? *** this is my medicine we are talking about.

Way to go government bust the places that have real meds and don't rip you off and let these scum bag corporate places take our money.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 2, 2014)

They called back with an offer of no tax next purchase. Buyer beware if you don't have disposable income do not buy from them till a good strain is identified or they lower there 15 gram minimum purchase only


----------



## thief (May 7, 2014)

Over grow the government!


----------



## zipflip (May 8, 2014)

> No crystals no smell and can smoke a gram to myself and not feel stoned. It's ****.


 idk ur supplier/caregiver or whatever he/she is but with wat I read alone sounds to me like shady bizzness. JMO
 first of all any place of bizz knows the customers always right, and if they truly care bout their rep or establishing/keeping clientel/customers returning theyd honor ur claim regardless at least compensate in some fashion.  basically any true reputable place of bizz IMO and exp no matter if its MJ related or place that sells flippin coffee. 


> I was told in the only person to complain about it.





> telling me no one else complains etc.


 if I only had a dollar everytime I herd this from soemoen I complained to about a shady item I purchased somewhere ...
  gut instinct and wat not, them two respinses alone woulda told me they don't give crap either way. sounds to me like they know theyre seliinn off "poo" inur words and just dodging like u said.   
 I just know that if I knew darn well my product was kosher and great and I actually took pride in what I do then I woudla said here dude take another one on the house, if still  u don't like and feel the same way bout it then im sorry wed have to part ways then cuz what u see is what u get. this is the least I would do. 
 I think theprob in the world wit sales of any goods retail wise is that tehres so so so many people on this planet, whats, losing one customer gonna hurt compared to all the potential other customers out there, especially when ur in the market  for a good where supply and demand is so high as MJ is lately everywhere...  idk im rambling high again. jus my thoughts.
  one my biggest pet peeves is places of bizzness who have or give horrible customer support. personally id rater pay more for any goods in life if I knew the quality was worth the price. but also on the other hand if the price is right(i.e. low enuff )  and if I really don't care the quality so long as gets job done then maybe......  basically what im sayin it agin to the world. "U GET WHAT U PAY FOR IN LIFE AND WHEN U GO LOOKIN FOR A BARGAIN IN SUCH A WORLD, THEN UR NEVER REALLY GONNA GET WHAT U BARGAINED FOR"  jmo
  so I need to ask tho what u pay for ur meds per amount. kinda curious what was sold as,  like say for instance if I were to buy a bag of street bud here and was offerend two diff prices I would only assume the price woudlreflect the quality so...   nothings free in this world either. and in a world diven mostly by greed its all a numbers game to fol folks into thinkin they are the ones whos really getting a DEAL, ..  I gotta stop . too stoned LOL  did I forget to mention I hate walmart . LOL  sorry jus had thow it out there.  the day walmart starts to sell weed I swear im movin into the hills away from all of society and livin off the  land and be one wit mothernature. LOL  
  I thought blue rhino spose to be a high cbd strain.  this smokes got me giddy like an ADHD case who jus got into a cae of redbull and pound of skittles. LOL


----------



## kaotik (May 8, 2014)

lol
 zip, i found that bloody hilarious.
shady business.. and it's our new medical marijuana program.
shady business, well it's government, could it be anything but?

got a huge laugh at "the customers always right" as you're talking about government  :rofl:

heil fuhrer Harpler


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 8, 2014)

Got a new strain on order hope it isn't **** and I get it Tommorow


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2014)

_Dank mojo_ for you *StankDank*. You've received poor customer service and it is your every right to place a complaint. Do you have a Better Business Bureau you could turn them into?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2014)

No it's health Canada I complain to. No one is doing anything. 

I ran into the owner of shop420.ca and he is helping me get a better producer and not have to pay another fortune.
It's sad that these company's are doing this. I looked at there FB page any positive Fred back is from fake accounts etc. Any negative feed back is deleted.

I wanna get in with the Toronto compasion center.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2014)

We have hope people. Tilray has top notch medical MJ now I just need to get the doctor to switch me with them and life will be good.

I am talking with him Monday to see where we can go from hear.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

Awesome:aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2014)

Got my **** from mettrum today and man does it make me FING MAD it's mid grade at best. Like smells like musk .

It's 16% THC .39% CBD and is ****.

I want tilrays products nothing under 20% all strains we know and love from the BC Island


----------

